# Rooftopping - Harlow. August 2011



## UrbanX (Aug 30, 2011)

I experienced over 100 explores before I got my first real taste of rooftopping. It felt different from anything else that I had ever done. Dark, dingy, dusty corridors were replaced with bright open skies and bracing fresh air. 

After that first rooftopping hit, I instantly devoted every remaining minute of my trip striving to ‘get high’. Luckily I was in the right place at the right time this week, in a gents toilet with Skeleton Key when he flashed me a cheeky grin with the phrase “So are we getting on the roof then?” 






But the euphoria of roof topping doesn’t begin at the roof top, the route up contains all kinds of lush plant rooms. (Note: Power still on) 





Coming to a set of louvered doors I was alarmed to see a figure appear: 





Some rooftops are industrious and practical, seemingly made up of mile upon miles of walkways: 





Some cover every available square inch in plant: 





Some are elegantly crafted in profiled sheeting, with eccentric yet practical vents (This is above the plant room from earlier) 










We made our way between roofs, with numerous changes of levels. 





As we made our way from the bright tubular steel rails to the dark grey asphalt, the sky turned dark grey, giving a completely different mood: 





One of my favourite aspects of being on a roof is the knowledge that you are actually at the furthest point away from your access. Normally at a dead end. Theres also no reasonable “I just wandered in” excuse for being on the roof. But, as an aside to this you are generally BEHIND any CCTV cameras that monitor the site. 





But yeah, I don’t think its any coincidence that so many songs are written about on a roof, it’s both relaxing and exhilarating. 





And the views… this is only 4-5 stories up: 





When I first roof topped, I remember the feeling of standing at the edge. It’s only when you are genuinely one step away from death, do you ever feel truly alive. 






Once again, massive thanks to Skeleton Key, Nelly, and Madaxe for being amazing company.


----------



## wirelessmast (Aug 31, 2011)

nice! Love the wedgewire walkways

I dont think i would have the minerals to do a roof explore, but only from the risk of being caught. I love being up high on roofs or towers, its an amazing feeling. What i dont like is ladders! Give me a proper climbing belt and an antenna to fix...


----------



## nelly (Aug 31, 2011)

It was a great day and fantastic to meet new faces, As Mr X said, Skeleton Key and myself had visited this site a week earlier but was thwarted in our attempt to do the roof by a persistent sec in a white van 

So it was a revisit, this time there were four of us, Myself, Skeleton Key, UrbanX and Mad Axe, a great explore rounded off with a nice pint!!!


























The rooftop plant rooms


























Building 2


























This is the Nortel Sports and Social Club, it's been reported on by several people on DP including me [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=18046[/ame]
Now completely burnt out by the local chavs 









​


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol the 4 sillohuettes: the inbetweeners go urbexing!
Ace shots mate your patience with a tripod has paid off!


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 31, 2011)

Very nice mate, interesting views but sometimes getting to those heights can be bloody Knackering


----------



## nelly (Aug 31, 2011)

The tripod paid off but my stupidity didn't, shot all my pics on ISO800 without realizing


----------



## nelly (Aug 31, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> Very nice mate, interesting views but sometimes getting to those heights can be bloody Knackering



Hmmmmm, Pincheck, sounds like you may be of the same build as myself  I normally stop every 3 floors


----------



## banshee (Aug 31, 2011)

love being up on the roof too.pity i didn't think of taking pictures of all the ones i've been on over the years.
time for an 'up on the roof ' section maybe


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 1, 2011)

nelly said:


> Hmmmmm, Pincheck, sounds like you may be of the same build as myself  I normally stop every 3 floors



Its the really tall stuff where it takes 30 mins to get up there  not as young as i once was but i have stamina in bags wist has how should i say expanded over the years


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 1, 2011)

Really enjoyed this place so big thanks to SK and Nelly and good to meet you as well UX. Look forward to seeing you all again sometime.
I'll just chuck a few up to save repetition.











Carcass















*Don't forget your tripod...*


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 1, 2011)

Great shots from you all.

Really like the shots at the doors!


----------



## sYnc_below (Sep 1, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> But, as an aside to this you are generally BEHIND any CCTV cameras that monitor the site.



But right in front of a Microwave dish 

Hope it wasn't on or there'll be no descendants of UrbanX


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 1, 2011)

tocsin_bang said:


> But right in front of a Microwave dish
> 
> Hope it wasn't on or there'll be no descendants of UrbanX



Lol, I stopped worrying about that when I spent double shifts with the Chernobyl workers!

Next year I'll probably be firing more blanks than the olympic starting pistol


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 1, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Lol, I stopped worrying about that when I spent double shifts with the Chernobyl workers!
> 
> Next year I'll probably be firing more blanks than the olympic starting pistol



Don't worry. It'll do wonders for your bank balance in the long run.


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 1, 2011)

yes very nice guys


----------



## smiler (Sep 1, 2011)

I have never minded heights, spent years climbing the cliffs here in Cornwall, even did a Flying Angel off a cliff at Sennen, but standing on the edge of a roof! No I couldn’t do that, so I’ll tip me hat and urge you to seek psychiatric help.
Fine report and pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## skeleton key (Sep 1, 2011)

*Great splore*



Have to say realy enjoyed going Here in the early hours and even more so going back later in the afternoon .
You guys literaly had me giggling from begining to end and realy made my day.
What can I say quality let’s do some more 












































































Thanks SK 
​


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice shots lads can't believe I seem to miss all the good explores with the top guys  maybe next time


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 1, 2011)

smiler said:


> ...I’ll tip me hat and urge you to seek psychiatric help....


LOL! My sentiments too, but I really enjoyed your pics guys...absolute cracking shots there.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I'm not going out with you if you keep coming up with better shots than me 

I'm in love with your portrait in #13, looks sooo much like a movie still!  

Epic.


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful pics there SK. Nice work.
Cheers for satisfying my moody sky fetish for today too.

Let's do it again soon.


----------



## skeleton key (Sep 2, 2011)

Guys, maybe its just me or is everyone the same i look at others pics and think why cant i take pictures like that lol.
Lots to learn and so loving doing it and thats what its about for me and sploring with charicters like you lot is quality  
SK


----------



## zed67 (Sep 2, 2011)

The best pics I have seen.


----------



## nelly (Sep 2, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> Guys, maybe its just me or is everyone the same i look at others pics and think why cant i take pictures like that lol.



I do that, I think every body else's stuff is the nuts, sometimes when somebody says that they like mine I just think they're being polite


----------



## TiJayLFS (Sep 2, 2011)

Ahh, I know where this is  Awesome pics


----------

